# Баян ММП



## Yarkolp (10 Ноя 2014)

Имеется баян ММП-РСФСР, производства московской баянной фабрики им. РККА. В инете нашел несколько похожих, но уже сделанных на фабрике им. Советской армии, видимо им. РККА она недолго называлась. Интересно, имеет ли он в связи с этим какую-то коллекционную ценность?


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2014)

Yarkolp (10.11.2014, 22:30) писал:Простите бога ради, но все как с цепи сорвались. За последние пару недель Вы далеко не первый, кто покопавшись в "бабушкиных сундуках" нашел "раритет", зарегистрировался на форуме, чтобы явить оный ("раритет") пред наши светлые очи 

Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но баян - не монета, которая от чеканки на том или ином заводе возрастает в несколько раз от номинала и постоянно растет со временем. Баян/аккордеон со временем (обычно лет до 40, в лучшем случае - 50) приходит в неигровое состояние, из которого может быть вынут лишь при весьма значительных мат.вложениях.

Указанные вложения имеют смысл только в случае уникальных мастеровых инструментов изначально очень высокого класса. Весь ширпотреб, а это именно он представлен на фото, не имеет никакой ценности. Вся его ценность как правило может быть выражена в килокаллориях, полученных при сгорании 

Хотя при наличие упорства Вы, думаю, сможете получить с тыщу рублей повыставляв баян несколько месяцев/лет на Avito. По-мне так лучше отдать пионерам для опытов

Еще раз прошу не обижаться


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2014)

Я не совсем согласен со сказанным предыдущим оратором. А именно с предложением рассматривать подобный музыкальный инструмент исключительно как топливо. Особой ценности (а тем паче коллекционной) такой баян действительно не имеет и является он в самом деле самым обыкновенным серийным образцом, но есть у баянов тех лет одна небольшая отличительная особенность - их было принято оснащать цельными планками из латуни, благодаря чему они весьма своеобразно и красиво звучали. Впоследствии баяны такого класса (ширпотреб, как справедливо заметил *vev*) стали изготавливать уже исключительно на кусковых дюралевых штампованных планках. Короче говоря, денег Вы на продаже такого баяна, конечно, не срубите, но и в печку кидать не спешите, лучше продайте по символической цене или подарите какому-нибудь любителю-ценителю.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (11 Ноя 2014)

Кризис на дворе. Все хочут денюжков. А что на Avito творится! Дрова по цене самолёта уже в порядке вещей. Денег, как в комиссионке, отдавать никому не надо. Вот народ и пустился во все тяжкие: Налетай! Концертный Инструмент (что это такое, правда, никто толком не знает). Или новая фишка - Коллекционный инструмент.


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2014)

Vladimir Zh (11.11.2014, 18:50) писал:


> Денег, как в комиссионке, отдавать никому не надо. Вот народ и пустился во все тяжкие: Налетай! Концертный Инструмент (что это такое, правда, никто толком не знает). Или новая фишка - Коллекционный инструмент.


 Лично я не вижу никакого смысла в глупой рекламе подобного рода, того кто разбирается в инструментах так дешево не проведёшь, а тот, кто о баянах мало чего знает, тот покупать по высокой цене разное старое барахло с рук тоже вряд ли захочет. О, кстати, про данный экземпляр можно было бы сочинить какую-нибудь красивую небылицу, типа того, что под него Русланова на ступенях поверженного Рейхстага пела А ещё мех продырявить (если он вдруг целый по какому-либо недоразумению) и заявить, что это сделала фашистская пуля или осколок.
Между прочим заметьте, хозяин баяна пока просто интересуется ценностью попавшего к нему в руки инструмента (а вдруг?) и подозревать его в чём-то нехорошем нет совершенно никаких оснований.
Но если серьёзно, то такой инструмент, я думаю, сгодился бы ещё киношникам, а то уже доставать стало когда в фильмах о Великой Отечественной показывают гармонистов с современными обтянутыми целлулоидом "Чайками" и т.п.


----------



## Gross (11 Ноя 2014)

MAN (11.11.2014, 11:12) писал:


> их было принято оснащать цельными планками из


правда,что ли?


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2014)

Vladimir Zh (11.11.2014, 18:50) писал:


> Или новая фишка - Коллекционный инструмент.


А "старинная" Stella Вам как? А главное "недорого": всего 45 тр


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2014)

Gross (11.11.2014, 19:33) писал:


> правда,что ли?


 Ну конкретно про этот баян утверждать не буду, а вообще да. У меня, например, есть два тульских фабричных баяна примерно тех же времён (и с похожим дизайном), так они оба на латунных цельных планках. А что Вы так удивляетесь? Кусковые планки в целях удешевления серийного производства язычковых инструментов у нас в России стали применять сравнительно поздно. Было время когда практически на ЛЮБУЮ гармошку цельные планки ставили и голоса вручную наклёпывали, а не только на заказные элитные, как сейчас. Это, разумеется, не означает, что рядовой баян той поры звучал так же, как и дорогой концертный, но...


----------



## Yarkolp (11 Ноя 2014)

*MAN*, 
А не подскажете, какая цена будет символической в данном случае, и где искать любителей-ценителей?


----------



## Yarkolp (12 Ноя 2014)

Выложил на Авито за 2 тыщи, оборвали телефон по поводу планок )) Придется ехать к бабушке смотреть, что там внутри...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Ноя 2014)

vev (11.11.2014, 19:59) писал:


> А "старинная" Stella Вам как? А главное "недорого": всего 45 тр


А надо смотреть... Я Стеллочки люблю... Пластмассы мало, грамотный инструмент. А если она в девственном состоянии, да перезаливочка сделана. Тогда ценник оправдан.


----------



## vev (12 Ноя 2014)

Vladimir Zh (12.11.2014, 13:19) писал:


> vev (11.11.2014, 19:59) писал:
> 
> 
> > А "старинная" Stella Вам как? А главное "недорого": всего 45 тр
> ...


Владимир, 
я к ним тоже отношусь с большой симпатией: начинал я на них в ДМШ. К сожалению, за 40 лет от любой "девицы" мало что останется. Да и не стоит она все-таки 45 тр ни при каком раскладе. Для "девственного состояния" в нее надо вложить немалые деньги, а смысла в этом огромного нет. Продать ее по цене концертного инструмента все равно не удастся.


----------



## MAN (12 Ноя 2014)

Yarkolp (11.11.2014, 22:33) писал:


> MAN, А не подскажете, какая цена будет символической в данном случае, и где искать любителей-ценителей?


Ну, потенциальных покупателей Вы, я вижу, уже нашли, а что касается цены, то я наоборот попробую назвать её возможный теоретический максимум. Если там действительно латунные цельные планки, то это будет где-то 8 - 10 т.р. При условии, что баян находится в очень хорошем игровом состоянии, а, учитывая возраст инструмента, это практически невозможно, если он не подвергался в недавнем прошлом обширным ремонтно-восстановительным процедурам у толкового мастера. Вероятность последнего лично я оценил бы весьма близкой к нулю, даже если бы Вы и не обмолвились про бабушку.
Имейте в виду, что круг возможных покупателей ограничивается именно любителями - взрослыми (если не сказать пожилыми) дяденьками, интересующимися "старинным" баянным звуком и соответствующей внешней эстетикой. Для обучения ребёнка такой баян здравомыслящие родители и задаром не возьмут, а купят ему что-нибудь гораздо для этих целей более подходящее. И будут совершенно правы.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Ноя 2014)

Достаточно подержать такой экземпляр в руках и по весу поймёшь, что там внутри.А играть - он уже своё отыграл.Шансы ,что либо получить нулевые,даже и при возможных цельных планках.


----------



## Yarkolp (13 Ноя 2014)

MAN (12.11.2014, 21:53) писал:


> будет где-то 8 - 10 т.р. При условии


Условия конечно не выполняются ) В этом случае какая разумная цена?
Вот один товарищ сообщил, что готов взять за 1500 с латунью или за 1000 без нее. С другим цену не обсуждал, но понял, что нужно на запчасти - есть аналогичный инструмент, но тоже не в полном порядке.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2014)

Yarkolp (13.11.2014, 11:37) писал:


> MAN (12.11.2014, 21:53) писал:
> 
> 
> > будет где-то 8 - 10 т.р. При условии
> ...


Предложенная цена в 1000 руб - более, чем разумная ИМХО


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2014)

Yarkolp (13.11.2014, 11:37) писал:


> Условия конечно не выполняются ) В этом случае какая разумная цена?


А тут уж какую покупатели предложат, та и разумная Тысячу за куски и полторы за цельные планки, не видя инструмента живьём (фото не в счёт, тем более, что внутренности вы не сфотографировали) - на мой взгляд очень даже немало.


----------



## Yarkolp (15 Ноя 2014)

Продал за 1500. При этом так и не смогли, даже вместе с покупателем, его разобрать и посмотреть, какие же там планки. 
Всем спасибо за советы, может и мой опыт кому пригодится.


----------



## MAN (16 Ноя 2014)

Yarkolp (15.11.2014, 22:17) писал:


> так и не смогли, даже вместе с покупателем, его разобрать и посмотреть, какие же там планки


 Что ж Вы раньше не спросили как его разбирать? Передайте покупателю (если есть с ним контакт), что этот баян устроен так: шпилек на нём нет, но зато под сетками как справа, так и и слева вверху и внизу должны находиться шурупы, которые прямо сквозь деки скрепляют полукорпуса с меховыми рамками.


----------

